# How to...Wear a Pocket Watch



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

All too often, the theme on this board is "how old/rare/expensive is this watch?" / "how much is it worth?"

But occasionally, I've also seen threads with people asking how to wear a pocket watch. And it's for folks like these that I decided to create this thread.

Okay, not entirely for those people. I recently came into possession of a pair of waistcoats; one which I purchased myself, and one which belonged to my brother (who is currently abroad, never wears a waistcoat and wouldn't miss its presence even if he was here). I thought to myself of what a joy it was that I was finally able to wear my pocket watches the "good, old-fashioned way".

So anyway, I invite people to post tips, tricks, hints and important little details relating to correctly or creatively wearing one's antique or vintage pocket watches with the endless variety of chains with which they have been endowed. I may add more to this post later on.

Oh, and to finish it off; this is me and what I wore, before I headed off to work this morning:


----------



## anirudhkitt (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice pic....and thanks for taking the effort to post it :-!


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

What a dapper gent.


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

Good post Shangas! It might please you to know that I have forced myself to leave the wristwatch at home and wear a pocketwatch the last few weeks. This week: Two Hamilton, two Waltham and one New York Standard.


----------



## MACz13 (Dec 29, 2008)

Lookin sharp, Shangas


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

I will post other photos soon, to show other ways I wear a pocket-watch, to give people some ideas. Or you folks can do it too  And show off your chains!


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

Shangas, haven't I seen your face on thefedodalonge?


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Australia is a bloody weird country with upside-down weather. When it's hot up top, it's freezing down here. So I dressed accordingly. Wearing your watch in the breast-pocket of your suitcoat or overcoat (in my case), and putting the Albert chain or watch-fob through the lapel-buttonhole, is another acceptable and (most importantly) SAFE way of wearing a pocket watch.










Yes, I know my middle waistcoat button is undone. I forgot to do it up after I removed my watch.

EDIT - Hey Dragon, Yes, I also frequent FedoraLounge.com.


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

Shangas said:


> EDIT - Hey Dragon, Yes, I also frequent FedoraLounge.com.


:-!


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh thank heavens! For a moment, I thought it was a bad thing.


----------



## DragonJade (May 14, 2007)

Shangas said:


> Oh thank heavens! For a moment, I thought it was a bad thing.


Nope, it's a good thing. I have my trench and vintage watch. Next stop, a fed. :-! :-d


----------



## ilikepocketwatches (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm new here and was wondering if you guys ever use your pocket watch this way: I clip it to my belt and pop it into what I call the "watch pocket" of my jeans. I know this may not be the correct way but I don't use waist jackets so this method works great for me.


----------



## ilikepocketwatches (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm new here and was wondering if you guys ever use your pocket watch this way: I clip it to my belt and pop it into what I call the "watch pocket" of my jeans. I know this may not be the correct way but I don't use waist jackets so this method works great for me.​


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

On the whole, I find that the thing has to sit relatively tightly in the pocket so it doesn't slip out when you bend down. This is the biggest problem with jacket breast pockets IMO. At least they are usually far enough off the ground so you don't bang the poor thing when it takes the plunge.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

What watch do you carry, Shangas?


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

Just replying to ILPocketWatches first...Yes, that is your watch-pocket. And you put your pocket watch in there. I wear my pocket-watch like that when I'm not wearing a waistcoat (but I wear a waistcoat pretty regularly, so yeah...I only wear my watch in my jeans/trousers watch-pocket occasionally. I have appropriate chains for either event).

Replying to Chris,

My watches are a 1899 Waltham 7-jewel open face watch (14S), a 1918 Elgin 15-jewel open face watch (16S) and a 1957 Ball railroad pocket watch (21 jewels, 16 size). I switch between each watch every few weeks/months. I'm currently on holiday, so I'm wearing my 1918 Elgin. It's a good, very accurate*, mid-range watch that still looks stylish and appropriate for almost any event. I haven't worn a wristwatch since my 20th birthday three years ago, as I find wristwatches uncomfortable.

In those photos, I'm probably wearing my 1899 Waltham or my 1957 Ball. Happy to answer any questions about pocket watches or how to wear them, if anyone has any queries.

*_Lost exactly one minute in six days of unchecked use and crossing (so far) three time zones! Not bad for a 15-jewel watch that's 92 years old!_


----------



## ilikepocketwatches (Dec 26, 2010)

Shangas, so what type chain should I be using and where would it attach to on the pant? (yes, I'm new to all this.)


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice collection of watches for sure. I carry a Hamilton 992 (the one in my avatar), a Waltham Crescent Street, a Hampden Woolworth and a Hamilton 940. The rest of my pocket watches mostly sit on my display shelf.


----------



## Shangas (Mar 16, 2008)

A lovely collection of watches, Chris! I'm DROOLING over the one in your avatar!!

In response to PocketWatches, if you're wearing a pocket-watch in your trousers/jeans watch-pocket, you will need a ring-clip (also called a spring-ring) watch-chain. This is me wearing my railroad watch with a ring-clip chain with my jeans:


----------



## SxSDoublegun (Oct 10, 2009)

Also for carrying your pocket watch in the "fifth" pocket of you jeans or in the front pocket of your trousers is a chain with a lobster claw clasp/swivel on one end for the watch hoop, and a "hook" that goes behind and over the top edge of your belt (#19 in the link) in place of the spring-ring as shown in Shangas' last photo.

Amazon.com: Pocket Watch Chains

I have one of each as well as a "single Albert" that I uses with my 16s Elgin. Between the three chains, I find it easy to achieve a "proper" carry that keeps the watch safe and looks appropriate to the situation and my attire.

Max


----------

